# Sky Ceiling



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

This ceiling is about 10 feet in Diameter ... It somehow had been damaged prior to the interior being Painted, and we were asked to Redo it. Just Flat Latex Paint was used and reduced a bit with Water. The Basecoat was Blue Green ,and a Hint of Teal was used as an Accent, to tie in The Clients Wallpaper and Trim . After the Teal Drifts were Applied, the White Clouds were then Layered on top to allow some of the Teal to Peak Through. To Refine the The Shapes..... The Original Basecoat was Layered back on Top of Selected Areas to Better The Design........


Laura and Michael Tust


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

That looks great. Your work always amazes me.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

As usual, very nice Michael.

Is that in SF ?

And my eye was drawn to the Morris wallpaper. 
Compton?

Nice.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Lovely.Sky is not the limit with that quailty of workmanship!:thumbup:


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

cdpainting said:


> That looks great. Your work always amazes me.


Thanks Very Much !



Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

daArch said:


> As usual, very nice Michael. Is that in SF ? And my eye was drawn to the Morris wallpaper. Compton? Nice.


Thanks Arch...

Good old S.F. One of the Best Views I've seen Lately... They bought this house long ago when it was 700 Square feet,and built up.... It's 3 stories now and lots of Custom Colors and Marble... Mosaic Etc. ..... 



Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

mudbone said:


> Lovely.Sky is not the limit with that quailty of workmanship!:thumbup:


Thanks Mudbone...




Michael Tust


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

That looks amazing! 
Very inspiring work :thumbsup:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Very cheery ... nice job.



:cowboy:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Lookin good, Mr. Kotter


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

awesome stuff! 

Have you ever done stars/night scene? 

Keep it up!


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

fauxlynn said:


> Lookin good, Mr. Kotter


Thanks !

Mr. Kotter ?



Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

woodcoyote said:


> awesome stuff! Have you ever done stars/night scene? Keep it up!


Thank You.....

Yes I have a Picture of a Night Sky we did Years Ago, but I think its a Very Poor Photo that we took..... Hard to see the Art Work,but I will post it if it's worth anything...

We did a Powder Room a while ago and did a Night Sky, then we had Fiber Optic L.E.D lights installed ....Very Cool to see the Stars Twinkle....


Michael Tust


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

michael tust said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Mr. Kotter ?
> 
> ...


It's a quote from Joey in Friends 

Nice job !


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

hotwing7 said:


> It's a quote from Joey in Friends
> 
> Nice job !


Hahahahaha, it is actually from Welcome Back,Kotter, said by Washington I believe. Crap I feel old, thanks H.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Great work. Skies on the ceiling can be extra tough on thee ole bag o bones.


----------



## Oriah2015 (Aug 11, 2014)

The sky ceiling is diffucult to perform sometimes but there are alot of paint brushes that help with different angles. Here is some of our work.


----------

